# connect acer aspire 1 to sharp tv



## as3 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an Acer aspire one, with win xp sp3, and am trying to get it to display on my Sharp LC-C3234U tv. I am using the input 6, analog RGB pc input, and have set the tv to pc input, and have followed the instructions you gave another user with the same problem. I can only get the walpaper that shows up on my desktop, and nothing else. No cursor, icons, windows, etc. I have tried the "extend my desktop, and "make this the primary desktop", nothing changes.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried other resolution settings for the tv?


----------



## as3 (Feb 12, 2009)

The only resolution changes I can find are on the laptop, and I have tried all settings, and there is no change as far as seeing anything except the walpaper.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have the "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor" option ticked? If so, untick the option...click APPLY then click OK


----------



## as3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, I have tried unchecking the extend my win desktop, and my entire display disapears from the tv


----------



## as3 (Feb 12, 2009)

I also have an hp w 2007 lcd monitor from my desktop pc, that I hooked up my Acer to and have exactly the same results.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

What is the exact model of your AA ONE (i.e. Acer Aspire 1 110, Acer Aspire 1 150)?

Also I believe the AA1 has a VGA port. Have you tried this with an external monitor? If so, was the result the same?

Have you tried various resolution settings for the external monitor/tv? Btw, this is done in the DISPLAY PROPERTIES in your laptop as well, you just need to choose which of the two displays you want to change. If you connect your laptop to an external monitor, it should first recognize that monitor... you can in turn see that monitor as one of your displays in DISPLAY PROPERTIES (Settings tab).

Continue to keep the 'EXTEND MY WINDOWS...' option unchecked. If you get a blank screen, there should a toggle key to transfer screens from LCD to external monitor.. try *Fn+F5*. Also update all your chipset and video drivers just to be sure.


----------



## as3 (Feb 12, 2009)

My Acer model is "ZG5". Yes I have tried the vga port with my hp w2007 monitor, and got the exact same result. I have tried many different resolution settings in the display window of the Acer. When I connect my Acer LTop to the monitor, I only get the same "plug and play monitor on mobil intel 945 express chipset family" that I get if I select monitor 1 or 2. I have tried many different settings on the monitor, with no change. I will try the fn f5 next


----------

